# Reheating duck legs



## petitgourmet (Nov 12, 2006)

I have been so fortunate as to come to possess two yummy already cooked duck legs. How do I reheat them so that they will stay yummy? (I have no microwave, so that's out) Not that I would do that anyway.


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Assuming the duck legs are well done and tender already? Braise some root veggies with a bouquet garni or some other whole herbs in some vegetable stock and add the duck legs about 15 minutes from when you expect the veggies to be done.


----------



## petitgourmet (Nov 12, 2006)

They are indeed already done and tender. Can I use chicken stock instead of veg? Not sure I have any veg stock around here......


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Sure you can use chicken stock. Taste it first to make sure it's not too salty. If it's too salty add some water. You may even want to thicken it a little after you remove the duck legs. Just slightly with some cornstarch and water.


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Gently reheat in some stock and wine in a covered pot. Perhaps the addition of a couple of spices would enhance the dish.


----------



## petitgourmet (Nov 12, 2006)

They turned out great!


----------

